# Senior trip destination suggestions



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm graduating from college in May and as per family tradition my dad has offered to take me anywhere I choose. My oldest sister went to Hawaii(boring) and my other sister chose Saipan(for the diving.) My dad is a senior pilot for one of the majors, so the family is already pretty well traveled i.e., Caribbean, Central America, France, Greece, etc.

I've been considering somewhere in South America or maybe also Indonesia. My dad and I both enjoy SCUBA and tropical beaches. There also needs to be girls and a solid nightlife reputation. It is my last hurrah after all.

So, my friends, given the opportunity to be a young man in good health with the privilege to travel and vacation literally _anywhere_ your heart desires... *where and why?*


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. What a great graduation gift! How much do you want to spend? Back in my day, an all too frequent "Senior trip destination was Southeast Asia. Would not have recommended it back then, but ironically, it seems these days to be quite the tourist destination.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Dude, head to Fiji! Enough foreign tourists to provide a vibrant night life AND some of the most awe inspiring diving that you will ever experience. I have dove in Hawaii (agreed, boring), Belize, Cozumel, etc. but everyone says that Fiji blows them away. I haven't made it there yet, but it is certainly on my travel bucket list.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

Well, my favorite trip's been Morocco, but that doesn't really it the bill here. Thought at all about Costa Rica? It was incredibly beautiful and friendly. Italy is also a fun trip, and the girls aren't too bad there.

Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


----------



## VaBeach (Oct 14, 2013)

Reuben said:


> Well, my favorite trip's been Morocco, but that doesn't really it the bill here. Thought at all about Costa Rica? It was incredibly beautiful and friendly. Italy is also a fun trip, and the girls aren't too bad there.
> 
> Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


The Almalfi coast is wonderful and checks off all of your requirements.


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

VaBeach said:


> The Almalfi coast is wonderful and checks off all of your requirements.


Cinque Terre is great, especially if you want to do a bit of hiking too.

Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. What a great graduation gift! How much do you want to spend? Back in my day, an all too frequent "Senior trip destination was Southeast Asia. Would not have recommended it back then, but ironically, it seems these days to be quite the tourist destination.


There's not much of a budget, but think along the lines of Ritz or Marina Bay Sands. But we also like to be adventurous and independent form the beaten paths on our trips. Yes, it's funny how that has changed. My dad and I were just discussing the Vietnam war while looking over an atlas the other night.



drlivingston said:


> Dude, head to Fiji! Enough foreign tourists to provide a vibrant night life AND some of the most awe inspiring diving that you will ever experience. I have dove in Hawaii (agreed, boring), Belize, Cozumel, etc. but everyone says that Fiji blows them away. I haven't made it there yet, but it is certainly on my travel bucket list.


I've added Fiji to the top of the list. Thank you!



Reuben said:


> Well, my favorite trip's been Morocco, but that doesn't really it the bill here. Thought at all about Costa Rica? It was incredibly beautiful and friendly. Italy is also a fun trip, and the girls aren't too bad there.


We did costa rica as a family a couple years ago and it was pretty awesome.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames (Jul 18, 2012)

Does anyone have reports from SE Asia? Definitely been leaning in that direction. There's probably a couple fellows from Australian on here who would know.


----------

